# Spain Ferry Rd Valdosta



## rankhornjp (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone know anything about the hunting club down Spain Ferry Rd between Valdosta and Quitman?  I just moved to the area and I'm looking for a place to start hunting.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 23, 2014)

Good hunting ,a lot of members, have to hunt your own block no club stands. Nice clubhouse on the property.


----------



## rankhornjp (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you know any contact info, cost, etc?


----------

